# rani (lumilautailu)



## Gavril

Hyvää sunnuntaita,

Mitä tarkoittaa _*rani*_ lumilautailun yhteydessä? Näin sanan alla olevassa lainauskessa (kullan voittaneelta lautailijalta):



> - Hyppyri oli vähän sketsi, jäinen ja aika poppaava. Olen ihan fileissä, että olen ehjänä ja sain ländättyä ranit.



Yhteydestä päätellen arvelisin että _rani_ tarkoittaisi (suunnilleen) "temppua", mutta ääntämykseltään sana _rani_ muistuttaa minulle myös englannin sanan *run* (= juoksu, lasku jne.).

Kiitos!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Mitä tarkoittaa _*rani*_ lumilautailun yhteydessä?



Yleensä se tarkoitaa laskua (run), mutta tässä tapauksessa hyppyä.
Koko lainauksen suomennoksen löydät Ilta-Sanomien sivulta. (Siinä on tosin virhe: sketsi = hankala (sketchy) ei siis naurettava)

JK. Tänään on maanantai


----------



## Gavril

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Yleensä se tarkoitaa laskua (run), mutta tässä tapauksessa hyppyä.
> Koko lainauksen suomennoksen löydät Ilta-Sanomien sivulta.



Hyvä tietää, että tämä Tonterin lainaus hämmensi muita ihmisiä kuin minua! 

Onko yleistä (tietääksesi) tällainen kielenkäyttö lumilautailijoiden (ehkä myös rullalautailijoiden) keskellä?



> JK. Tänään on maanantai



Kiitos, tekee hyvää muistaa aikaerot ...


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Hyvä tietää, että tämä Tonterin lainaus hämmensi muita ihmisiä kuin minua!
> 
> Onko yleistä (tietääksesi) tällainen kielenkäyttö lumilautailijoiden (ehkä myös rullalautailijoiden) keskellä?



Hyvä tietää, että tämä Tonterin lainaus hämmensi *myös* muita ihmisiä kuin minua!

Onko tällainen kielenkäyttö (tietääksesi) yleistä lumilautailijoiden (ehkä myös rullalautailijoiden) keskuudessa?

En ole pahemmin kuunnellut lumi- tai rullalautailijoiden puheita, mutta uskoisin, että heidän käyttämänsä slangi on juuri tämän kaltaista. Tämä on vain stereotyyppiin perustuva oletus, eikä perustu mihinkään tutkittuun tietoon. Kun olen televisiosta kuullut lumi- ja rullalautailijoiden (sekä freestyle laskijoiden)puhetta, on se (lähes) aina ollut tällaista.


----------



## Määränpää

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Yleensä se tarkoitaa laskua (run), mutta tässä tapauksessa hyppyä.



Wikipedian mukaan kyseisessä lumilautailulajissa (Big air) _"kussakin laskussa on vain yksi hyppy"_.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Määränpää said:


> Wikipedian mukaan kyseisessä lumilautailulajissa (Big air) _"kussakin laskussa on vain yksi hyppy"_.



Mutta kilpailussa suoritetaan useita laskuja (käsittääkseni 3), ja siksi puhuja on käyttänyt monikkoa. (Jos tässä huomautuksessa oli siitä kyse.)


----------



## Määränpää

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Määränpää said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaijaPoppanen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yleensä se tarkoitaa laskua (run), mutta tässä tapauksessa hyppyä.
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedian mukaan kyseisessä lumilautailulajissa (Big air) _"kussakin laskussa on vain yksi hyppy"_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mutta kilpailussa suoritetaan useita laskuja (käsittääkseni 3), ja siksi puhuja on käyttänyt monikkoa. (Jos tässä huomautuksessa oli siitä kyse.)
Click to expand...


En tarkoittanut, että olisit väärässä. Yritin vain selittää, _miksi_ "rani" voi tässä lajissa viitata hyppyyn ­– kukin rani koostuu yhdestä hypystä.


----------

